# Anybody signed up for the Guthrie Govan clinic at Cosmo Music in July?



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I just got on the waiting list for the GG clinic at Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill. I think there's about 15 or 16 people on the list and they have about 10-12 spots available. It's about an hour and a half clinic July 29th I believe, and it'll be around $50. Just a heads up for you Guthrie fans...sdsre


----------

